

EBay CEO: We 'can't afford' to buy AirBNB - thejteam
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2013/07/22/ebay-ceo-we-cant-afford-to-buy-airbnb/?section=money_topstories&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rss%2Fmoney_topstories+%28Top+Stories%29

======
jfb
AirBNB Users: we can't afford for EBay to buy them, either.

------
timmm
High quality article, thank you

